
Could the Silicon Prairie use a slice of PIE? - turoczy
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/08/could-the-silicon-prairie-use-a-slice-of-pie-a-look-at-the-portland-incubator
======
joejohnson
I'm confused by "Silicon Prairie". Is that Boulder, CO?

~~~
turoczy
Omaha, NE, and the surrounding area

